

"Do Not Track" for Chrome - arpitnext
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/ihlkonljenliaphefgafjldhddjilhgm

======
dbz
I find this to be a very important extension....I would be surprised if
Adblock didn't have this built in though.

------
zashapiro
Glad to see this is available for Chrome. Thanks for posting it!

